# Babbs Competition Update



## Ross (6/6/11)

Brewers,

For those of you that have missed recent meetings, here is a summary & update of our forthcoming competitions. 


*Milking The Cow Festival English IPA Competition (Open): *
First prize is an over night stay & Stone & Wood Cottage plus a brew day with the Stone & Wood crew. Also, youll get to brew your winning recipe at Bacchus Brewing & see it on tap at the Spotted Cow, Toowoomba.
If you havent already brewed for this one youre too late unless you have a bottle of IPA handy.
Beers to be delivered to the Spotted Cow by midday Saturday or dropped off at CraftBrewer this Friday 10th June by latest Midday. - Judged and announced on weekend 11,12th June.


*Archive Bar - American IPA (max alc 6.5%) Competition (Babbs members only):*
The brewers of the four best beers as judged by Archive Bar will be invited down to Bacchus Brewing to produce a 100L batch each of their winning brew. These beers will go on tap at the Archive Bar (West End, Brisbane) for the month of September, where their customers will vote for their favourite beer.
The winning beer will become the Archive Bars house beer. What a fantastic prize to win with all the associated bragging rights. Please make sure you support this competition & get brewing.
Entries must be delivered to CraftBrewer by 5 pm. Tuesday 12th July & is limited to 2 entries per brewer.


*BABBS - Annual Competition (Babbs members only): *
Champion Brewer prize is an absolute cracker this year, being a fully paid trip to the West Coast USA to attend the Sierra Nevada Beer Camp. Places at this camp are highly sort after & we are very privileged to have been invited. With only your best 4 beers going towards this award, it really gives everyone a chance. 
Entries must be delivered to CraftBrewer (Unit 1, 2 Christine Place, Capalaba) by 1 p.m. Saturday 16th July. Judging is on the following weekend Sunday 24th July. Please advise if you are able to assist with running the comp, whether it be stewarding or judging ALL WELCOME.


*Queensland Amateur Brewing Championships (QABC) 2011 (Qld brewers only):*
Prizes still being confirmed.
Entries must be delivered to CraftBrewer by 1 pm. Saturday 27th August (We are waiting for confirmation of alternative drop off dates to Brewers Choice Stores). Judging on the weekend 10th, 11th September. Again, please advise if you are able to assist with running the comp, whether it be stewarding or judging ALL WELCOME.

Any questions to [email protected] 

+++

If you've ever wondered what's the point of joining a brew club, the above should give good reason.



Cheers & Good Brewing

Ross Kenrick
BABBS - Brew Master.


----------



## argon (7/6/11)

*Milking The Cow Festival – English IPA Competition (Open): *
Unfortunately i've missed this one... wouldn't have minded having a EIPA about


*Archive Bar - American IPA (max alc 6.5%) Competition (Babbs members only):*
I've got 2 AIPAs on the go at the moment and plan to do another one this week. Will certainly submit the best 2 for judging. Archive is a short walk from my work and would love to go pay $6 for a pint of my own beer :blink: 
I'm assuming this is not necessarily a BJCP style thing?... more of a "what tastes great" comp. Should be some room for some pretty good AIPAs.


*BABBS - Annual Competition (Babbs members only): *
Of course i'll be entering a few in this... first year member so only expecting some feedback... the caliber of prizes will bring out the big guns i'm sure


*Queensland Amateur Brewing Championships (QABC) 2011 (Qld brewers only):*
Will put in a few here too... only put the one in last year and went relatively average... i'd be more than pleased if i can get at least one beer into the Nationals

Anyone else got plans to give the comps a go?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/6/11)

How much to join BABBs? - even if you don't (can't) attend meetings, it's starting to look well worth it to be paid up.


----------



## corcatraz (7/6/11)

Wow some cool stuff there. Would love to enter some comps for feedback. If only I were just across the border.

But then I'd be a Queenslander


----------



## Paul H (7/6/11)

Need to attend at least 2 meetings so someone from the committee can vouch you are not an arsehole.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## NickB (7/6/11)

Yep, same as you Argon. Will enter the last 3. Have an AIPA in a cube for the Archive comp, and will hopefully (if my fermentation schedule goes to plan) have a few to enter in both BABBs comp and QABC.

Good luck to all!

Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/6/11)

Paul H said:


> Need to attend at least 2 meetings so someone from the committee can vouch you are not an arsehole.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



even if I do attend 2 meetings, no-one would vouch that! 

Goomba


----------



## chappo1970 (7/6/11)

Paul H said:


> Need to attend at least 2 meetings so someone from the committee can vouch you are not an arsehole.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



I wouldn't worry too much the bar was set pretty low when Paul joined....  h34r: :lol: 

Chap Chap


----------



## bconnery (7/6/11)

Chappo said:


> I wouldn't worry too much the bar was set pretty low when Paul joined....  h34r: :lol:
> 
> Chap Chap


You joined after Paul as I recall ...


----------



## Paul H (7/6/11)

Chappo said:


> I wouldn't worry too much the bar was set pretty low when Paul joined....  h34r: :lol:
> 
> Chap Chap



Back then the club was so poor it couldn't afford a bar  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (7/6/11)

bconnery said:


> You joined after Paul as I recall ...



How do think I got in? :lol:


----------



## winkle (7/6/11)

Chappo said:


> How do think I got in? :lol:



That was when the bar was a baaa.


----------



## Ross (7/6/11)

argon said:


> *Archive Bar - American IPA (max alc 6.5%) Competition (Babbs members only):*
> I've got 2 AIPAs on the go at the moment and plan to do another one this week. Will certainly submit the best 2 for judging. Archive is a short walk from my work and would love to go pay $6 for a pint of my own beer :blink:
> I'm assuming this is not necessarily a BJCP style thing?... more of a "what tastes great" comp. Should be some room for some pretty good AIPAs.



Argon..... hoppy was the main criteria given - Also be aware that this will be brewed commercially if it wins, so adding in home grown hops etc is not a good idea.

cheers Ross


----------



## argon (7/6/11)

Ross said:


> Argon..... hoppy was the main criteria given - Also be aware that this will be brewed commercially if it wins, so adding in home grown hops etc is not a good idea.
> 
> cheers Ross


Thanks Ross... the one i'm thinking of is 92IBU @ 6.3% so sounds like it fits


----------



## DKS (7/6/11)

Ross said:


> Brewers,
> 
> For those of you that have missed recent meetings, here is a summary & update of our forthcoming competitions.
> 
> ...




Any entry fees due with these Ross?
QABC has a fee if I recall.
Daz


----------



## clarkey7 (7/6/11)

Ross said:


> Argon..... hoppy was the main criteria given - Also be aware that this will be brewed commercially if it wins, so adding in home grown hops etc is not a good idea.
> 
> cheers Ross


Rubbish....my home grown hops are going in just to make you squirm


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/11)

Ross: there was some discussion about dates for the Archive Bar entries at the meeting. Some considered that for people not actually on the South East side, with the BABBs comp entries also within a couple of days, it's a bit of a stretch to get to Craftbrewer twice in the week, if there are still a couple of beers to be finalised for the BABBs. 

I'll be coming down to Bris on *Wednesday* 13 July to drop off the BABBs comp entries at CraftBrewer, taking stepdaughter to appointment at West End and wonder if I can also drop off the entries for the Archive comp. Tuesday I can't make it. 

Cheers


----------



## Ross (26/6/11)

Hi Bribie,

Sorry, cut off is Tuesday, as the entries all need to documented & ready for collection/delivery to Archive on Wednesday.

There's always the post for those that can't hand deliver.


cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/11)

When is the actual judging date? (i.e. settling and carbonation, if the bottles can sit for a while then I'll bottle condition them and post. On the other hand if the judging day is extremely imminent then I'll fine n keg them and CPBF the entries). 
Cheers


----------



## winkle (26/6/11)

Bribie G said:


> When is the actual judging date? (i.e. settling and carbonation, if the bottles can sit for a while then I'll bottle condition them and post. On the other hand if the judging day is extremely imminent then I'll fine n keg them and CPBF the entries).
> Cheers



Why not leave your bottles with one of the Northern Suburbs Brewerhood to deliver to CB?
I'm sure they wouldn't treat the entries badly  .


----------



## spaced (26/6/11)

You've got my entry already Ross, hopefully you've got it in a spot that goes well for bottle carbonation  . Taking for ever to carbonate at home, too cold obviously.


----------



## Ross (26/6/11)

spaced said:


> You've got my entry already Ross, hopefully you've got it in a spot that goes well for bottle carbonation  . Taking for ever to carbonate at home, too cold obviously.



Sat in a 4c cold room with all the other entries.

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (26/6/11)

Bribie G said:


> When is the actual judging date? (i.e. settling and carbonation, if the bottles can sit for a while then I'll bottle condition them and post. On the other hand if the judging day is extremely imminent then I'll fine n keg them and CPBF the entries).
> Cheers



I don't know the actual date - Just asap, as we need to get the winning 4 beers brewed & on tap by the 1st september.
Hopefully we'll get all the winning brewers down here to brew on the same day - the brewery will small awesome!!!  

Cheers Ross

Edit: Bribie - All entries will be stored cold until judging, so if they still need carbonation time you're going to be out of luck.


----------



## winkle (26/6/11)

Ross said:


> I don't know the actual date - Just asap, as we need to get the winning 4 beers brewed & on tap by the 1st september.
> Hopefully we'll get all the winning brewers down here to brew on the same day -* the brewery will small awesome*!!!
> 
> Cheers Ross
> ...



Expecting some fat bastards to win mate?
h34r:

Edit: "All your base malts are belong to us"


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/11)

Bribie - All entries will be stored cold until judging, so if they still need carbonation time you're going to be out of luck.


Looks like it will be the Ross Method then :lol: 

Hey is that the time? better get the Marga out

Edit: don't worry about sourcing supplies to brew my recipes: readily available locally


----------



## Ross (26/6/11)

Good to see you giving the others a chance Bribie....

There again, if you win with your Polenta Smash you might see a few give up completely :lol:


----------



## browndog (26/6/11)

I had tuesday 12th down as the cut off date for the archive beers, I believe Dave told everyone at the meeting the cut off date was saturday 16th. I piped up about the 12th to no avail.

-Browndog


----------



## clarkey7 (26/6/11)

browndog said:


> I had tuesday 12th down as the cut off date for the archive beers, I believe Dave told everyone at the meeting the cut off date was saturday 16th. I piped up about the 12th to no avail.
> 
> -Browndog


 :angry: I was not 100% sure on the night so if you remember I asked the members to please read the announce that had been sent out about comps to confirm the cutoff date.


----------



## winkle (26/6/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> :angry: I was not 100% sure on the night so if you remember I asked the members to please read the announce that had been sent out about comps to confirm the cutoff date.




Cunning plan PB, cunning indeed.


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/11)

Divide and Rule 

I'll post, the nearest possible BABBs entrant is Daz who is actually a 60k round trip from Bribie Island to N'ba so it's cheaper and far easier to slip them in a baggy.


----------



## NickB (26/6/11)

Blatant attempt to corner the comp for himself. Strip him of his win on Thursday....






h34r:




EDIT: Bribie - make sure you don't post the original contents of the baggy though, or your beers may be 'intercepted'....ahem.


----------



## browndog (26/6/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> :angry: I was not 100% sure on the night so if you remember I asked the members to please read the announce that had been sent out about comps to confirm the cutoff date.



sorry dave, didn't mean get get you all angry and stuff.


----------



## clarkey7 (26/6/11)

browndog said:


> sorry dave, didn't mean get get you all angry and stuff.


lets cuddle  

They're onto me! h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (30/6/11)

What are the labelling / paperwork requirements for putting in the two entries? 2L Goonie with a fluoro label ok?


----------



## argon (30/6/11)

Bribie G said:


> What are the labelling / paperwork requirements for putting in the two entries? 2L Goonie with a fluoro label ok?


and volumes?


----------



## Ross (30/6/11)

1 unmarked 750ml brown bottle, plastic or glass. Name on piece of paper attached to bottle with rubberband.

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (30/6/11)

Ross said:


> 1 unmarked 750ml brown bottle, plastic or glass. Name on piece of paper attached to bottle with rubberband.
> 
> cheers Ross


Damm it Ross, I was just about to tell him it was to be a clear plastic bag sealed with a rubber band.


----------



## argon (30/6/11)

Ross said:


> 1 unmarked 750ml brown bottle, plastic or glass. Name on piece of paper attached to bottle with rubberband.
> 
> cheers Ross


Cheers Ross.

120g of Simcoe/chinook/cascade just dropped in fermenter :beerbang:


----------



## browndog (30/6/11)

Ross said:


> 1 unmarked 750ml brown bottle, plastic or glass. Name on piece of paper attached to bottle with rubberband.
> 
> cheers Ross




But what would be even better, is if you downloaded a BABBs competition entry form from our web page and used that to register and mark your entries  


Browndog

BABBs Chief Steward


----------



## browndog (3/7/11)

browndog said:


> But what would be even better, is if you downloaded a BABBs competition entry form from our web page and used that to register and mark your entries
> 
> 
> Browndog
> ...





DOH............. I see we are only discussing the Archive entries here. There is no official entry form, just do as Ross says


cheers

Browndog


----------



## argon (11/7/11)

Filtered, kegged and carbed on of the Archive IPAs over the weekend... throwing a massive hop haze, but tasting great. Mrs Argon even gave it her seal of approval, "it doesn't taste like VB." with a thumbs up.

Got my CPBF all setup and ready to bottle a couple tonight for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Ross (11/7/11)

Yes, don't forget guys, cutoff is tomorrow (Tuesday) for the Archive IPA comp.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (11/7/11)

Ross, where when and by whom is the judging? 
Just interested in who will be evaluating the beers (which I posted express on Friday). One of the beers I went more for a style that I had tasted in NZ and really liked as opposed to slavishly following the BJCP so may appeal to the beer punter at the bar rather than a hop monster.


----------



## Ross (11/7/11)

Bribie G said:


> Ross, where when and by whom is the judging?
> Just interested in who will be evaluating the beers (which I posted express on Friday). One of the beers I went more for a style that I had tasted in NZ and really liked as opposed to slavishly following the BJCP so may appeal to the beer punter at the bar rather than a hop monster.




No idea mate, as it's down to the owners of Archive. Purely on drinkabillity, so i reckon you could have a good chance with a less hoppy beer, especially as they'll be selecting 4 different beers for the taste off.

Cheers Ross

Edit: Bribie, your 2 entries turned up this morning.


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/11)

Ross or other officials, I'm dropping my BABB entries off to Craftbrewer tomorrow morning. 2 of the bottles are in 750ml Coopers Glass - is it acceptable just to paste my label over the Coopers label (whilst stewarding at the State last year I noticed that many entries from around the place were like that) - the only mention in the rules is that there should be no identifying marks on the cap or inside of the club label but doesn't say anything about a commercial label still being on the bottle. After all, only the stewards get to see the bottle on the day.


----------



## tallie (12/7/11)

Bribie G said:


> Ross or other officials, I'm dropping my BABB entries off to Craftbrewer tomorrow morning. 2 of the bottles are in 750ml Coopers Glass - is it acceptable just to paste my label over the Coopers label (whilst stewarding at the State last year I noticed that many entries from around the place were like that) - the only mention in the rules is that there should be no identifying marks on the cap or inside of the club label but doesn't say anything about a commercial label still being on the bottle. After all, only the stewards get to see the bottle on the day.



You could always sit the bottles in a bucket of cold water with a bit of napisan for a few hours. I find that Coopers labels come off very easily this way - they usually fall off by themselves overnight.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## argon (12/7/11)

tallie said:


> You could always sit the bottles in a bucket of cold water with a bit of napisan for a few hours. I find that Coopers labels come off very easily this way - they usually fall off by themselves overnight.
> 
> Cheers,
> tallie



Or as i've done when in a rush... get the bottle under the tap and hit the label with a scourer and it will come of with a bit of scrubbing an only take about 30seconds


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/11)

Bucket method seems to be working. I was just a bit concerned that after sitting it since April getting a nice firm sediment (UK Ale) I didn't want to be giving it the rough treatment. Not that the stewards would do anything like that of course


----------



## RdeVjun (12/7/11)

On the subject of BABBs annual comp entries, if anyone is going from Bris CBD or Holland Park to CB at Capalaba between Wednesday AM and Friday PM then I have a handful of entries to submit but I'm stuck in the city without any wheels plus public transport is just not able to manage it in the time I have available. I'd be very grateful! :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon (13/7/11)

Ralph, sorry mate, I went out there on Tuesday would have take them if I had of known. Hope you get them over there somehow.


----------



## Florian (13/7/11)

Same here, sorry, Tuesday was the day. 

If no one puts their hand up maybe consider sticking them into a 5kg express satchel ($19.80 or thereabouts) tomorrow, should be there on Friday. If you have 6 PETs 5kg should be fine, if you bottled in glass then that might not work, unless you limit your numbers. 
Or check out fastway, bullet couriers, ANC or similar. In fact ANC should be able to do it for (possibly well) under $20 if you choose 'same day economy', but not sure if you need an account with them. 

Anyway, good luck with it.


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/11)

I was at CB today picking up an order and lodging my BABBs entries, then ran the Archive entries down there expressly as I was meeting RdeVjun for a beer there. All delivered in good cool condition and whipped into their coolroom. May the best prevail. 
22 entries all up so good entry. 

Ross explained that an individual brewer is only allowed one spot in the top four - for example Pocket Beers or Bribie G can't hog two taps, so if such a conflict were to arise, the top scoring beer from that brewer would only succeed an the other would drop out. 

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## clarkey7 (13/7/11)

RdeVjun said:


> On the subject of BABBs annual comp entries, if anyone is going from Bris CBD or Holland Park to CB at Capalaba between Wednesday AM and Friday PM then I have a handful of entries to submit but I'm stuck in the city without any wheels plus public transport is just not able to manage it in the time I have available. I'd be very grateful! :icon_cheers:


I've gotta drop mine on Saturday....so I'm sure I'll be driving by Holland Park on the way.

If it has to be before Friday PM, we can work something out I'm sure.

@ BribieG....Dreamin. I think we'll be out-hopped mate.  

PB


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/11)

Game plan mate, although the specs are "Hoppy" the actual judging is based on what the Archive think they can sell, so they are certainly not going to turn their noses up at the 120IBU beers but will also be thinking about what their punters at the bar might buy. And hoppy can be aroma and flavour, not just:


----------



## [email protected] (14/7/11)

Ralph

Im going to put mine in on Saturday and work over Holland Park so can pickup during the week from you. PM me if you have nothing sorted.


----------



## winkle (14/7/11)

RdeVjun said:


> On the subject of BABBs annual comp entries, if anyone is going from Bris CBD or Holland Park to CB at Capalaba between Wednesday AM and Friday PM then I have a handful of entries to submit but I'm stuck in the city without any wheels plus public transport is just not able to manage it in the time I have available. I'd be very grateful! :icon_cheers:



Is Friday the last day for entries for the annual comp? Time has really gotten away on me. (At work right now)


----------



## bconnery (14/7/11)

winkle said:


> Is Friday the last day for entries for the annual comp? Time has really gotten away on me. (At work right now)


Saturday 1pm winkle


----------



## RdeVjun (15/7/11)

Thanks for the offers chaps, very much appreciated. We've got it covered! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (15/7/11)

When's presentation Night? The way it's falling this year it looks as if the presentation could end up only a couple of days after the Thursday July meeting maybe? I'd guess the 2 nights can't be combined as the July meeting is the stout mini comp.


----------



## NickB (15/7/11)

Will be furiously carbonating a keg or two tomorrow morning, then dropping off before 1 I hope!

Cheers


----------



## winkle (16/7/11)

Hope you make the deadline Nick, I'm not going to :icon_cheers: .
Always next year....


----------



## Paul H (16/7/11)

winkle said:


> Hope you make the deadline Nick, I'm not going to :icon_cheers: .
> Always next year....



Damn Winkle this was your year.  

Shame to hear about Dave Clarke being disqualified for being too tall & Bribie for too many posts on AHB :lol: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## NickB (16/7/11)

Made it by a few minutes. Kegged and carbonated two batched, one is good (the Mild) one is OK (the 'American Mild/APA/Partigyle Hop madness beer)

Cheers!


----------



## Bribie G (19/7/11)

BUMP: any news yet on when the presentation night is going to happen? If it's the same week as BABBs I won't be able to attend both as getting ready to go on holiday and just too much to do.
And the following weekend I'll be suppin' at the 4 Pines or ///'s pub or somewhere similar. 

Not that I'm expecting to roll the comp this year or anything, I've only put 4 beers in this year but would like to fill out my social diary for the next few weeks


----------



## Ross (20/7/11)

Bribie,

Putting out an announce this morning - The presentation night will be held at the August club meeting after our AGM.

Ross
Brew Master


----------



## Bribie G (20/7/11)

Ross said:


> Bribie,
> 
> Putting out an announce this morning - The presentation night will be held at the August club meeting after our AGM.
> 
> ...


 :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (21/7/11)

Announce has gone out, but will copy it here for those of you that don't read your emails B) 

Members,

To give us time to get all the trophys sorted & ensure a good attendance of members for the evening, this years presentation night will be at our regular August Club meeting on the 25th August.
This our also our AGM meeting, so the award ceremony will follow straight after the election of new officers. We also will be putting on a nice feed & some beers for the night, so please make sure you attend & give the winners the support they deserve.
Theres still time if you are willing to get more involved with running the club, so please email one of the committee members if interested.

Cheers

Ross Kenrick
Brew Master


----------



## geoff_tewierik (23/7/11)

I must have missed it, but does anyone know kick off time for judging tomorrow?


----------



## Ross (23/7/11)

8.00am sharp Geoff.... Beers at Archive in the afternoon  We have 3 of our beers on tap for the Winter warmer w/e

cheers Ross


----------



## geoff_tewierik (23/7/11)

Awesome, thanks Ross.


----------



## browndog (24/7/11)

I'd like to put my hands together and say a big thank you to everone who turned up today and offered their time. To the Judges, both experienced and new, to the Stewards for their great organisation and to Ross for the venue. Big thanks go to Lyall and Graeme from the PUBS club for judging in categories then going on to judge the BoS. Thanks must also go to the BABBs Committee, who put many hrs in behind the scenes to make these things happen. The day went very smoothly and everyone appeared to have a good time. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (24/7/11)

Thanks to all involved! As a first time judge, I was very impressed with the professionalism from the other judges, and especially the stewards and organisers....

Had some fantastic beers today, and from chatting with the other judges, it looks like the standard was extremely high!

Look forward to the next challenge, and of course, the results.

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (24/7/11)

Spent today at work fretting <_< 
Moving right along to the QABC State comp, would Ross be willing to accept deliveries of beers for the comp at the August BABBs meeting as long as it doesn't interfere with the night's proceedings? 
e.g. all to be delivered and out of the way by 7.15 or something like that?


----------

